# Duke is Having Surgery Tomorrow



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Our boy Duke is having surgery tomorrow to remove part of his tongue to get clear margins for a fibrosarcoma. He is also having a portion of his lower eyelid removed to get clear margins for a melanoma. We are seriously freaked out about the tongue excision because even though the surgeons expect to have to remove as little tongue as possible, it could be more and Duke would have to relearn eating and drinking. Plus he may come home with a temporary feeding tube. Because he’s 11 1/2 and it’s major surgery we are very concerned for him. The oncologist think both excisions are curative so that’s very good, but we’re still freaking out. 

And, on a more personal note I worry that Duke will wake up and think we’ve done something cruel to him and he’ll be depressed. 

I hate this.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm sorry you are going through this. I know what you mean, I always wish there was a way for them to understand why surgery happened to them. Best wishes for minimal surgery and a quick recovery.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for a good outcome for Duke.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Prayers for a good outcome and a speedy recovery. It’s so hard watching them go through something like this. He knows you would never do anything to harm him.


----------



## alicelovesgoldens (Mar 21, 2019)

It is great that the docs think the surgury will be curative. Best of luck tomorrow and please keep us posted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers Duke's surgery goes well, wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I have a Duke and he's pretty special. Prayers and positive thoughts for you and yours tomorrow. I think we always feel guilty for putting them through stuff they don't understand, but we are just doing the best we can. My Duke has had two minor surgeries in the last month and he is just thrilled to see me when I pick him up. I'm not sure he likes the vet as much as he once did though....


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Oh, I’m so sorry for your troubles. Poor thing. Sending prayers to you. Please update us when possible.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Good luck and praying for Duke!


----------



## NC Golden Lover (Jan 19, 2019)

Best wishes for a successful surgery and quick recovery for Duke. Prayers for you and your beloved companion.


----------



## Walt Watson (Mar 20, 2019)

Everything goes well


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Prayers that all goes well, and you do not have to worry that he will blame you. My one golden girl KayCee had knee surgery on one knee for luxating patella at 16 months, and then 14 months later had to hace other knee done. She was thrilled to see me, and to be home and she never acted at all like she thought I caused it. However, when we would go to teh vet, she would hang back and would get behind me. She never caused him any trouble, just reluctant to go in. Never had a dog blame me for anything, always the vet if they were going to blame someone.


----------



## leect24 (Jul 10, 2016)

ggdenny said:


> Our boy Duke is having surgery tomorrow to remove part of his tongue to get clear margins for a fibrosarcoma. He is also having a portion of his lower eyelid removed to get clear margins for a melanoma. We are seriously freaked out about the tongue excision because even though the surgeons expect to have to remove as little tongue as possible, it could be more and Duke would have to relearn eating and drinking. Plus he may come home with a temporary feeding tube. Because he’s 11 1/2 and it’s major surgery we are very concerned for him. The oncologist think both excisions are curative so that’s very good, but we’re still freaking out.
> 
> And, on a more personal note I worry that Duke will wake up and think we’ve done something cruel to him and he’ll be depressed.
> 
> I hate this.


So sorry. You'll be in our prayers. Keep your head held up high and bring positive loving energy to him. It could be worse. But, I am so sorry for what you're going through.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

*Update*

Duke is out of surgery and in recovery, doing well, comfortable and resting. The surgery itself was modified and they ended up excising much less tongue than anticipated, about the size of a half dollar - so not even a hemiglossectomy. This means he won't have a feeding tube and will retain all tongue function. This is the outcome we were hoping for. Another good thing is that he doesn't have to be in CCU overnight and gets to come home tonight.

Thanks so much for everyone here for your good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm really glad to hear everything went well. Sending lots of positive thoughts and my best wishes for a good recovery.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Good News. Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so glad to hear that good news.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That's great news!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so glad surgery went well...I'll keep him in my prayers that he has a full recovery...


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

That's awesome news. Glad it went as well as it could have and recovery should be much quicker and easier as well!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

That's great news. Continued prayers for a good recovery. Each day is a gift.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Duke's surgery went well and that he was getting to come home. 
Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Wishing Duke a quick and pain free recovering! My thoughts and prayers are with you as he gets better. That was great news about the surgery.


----------



## alicelovesgoldens (Mar 21, 2019)

That is wonderful news. So glad he is able to come home so soon. So good to hear happy news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Hunnysmama (Oct 31, 2018)

How did Sweet Duke's surgery go??????


----------



## Hunnysmama (Oct 31, 2018)

Ohhhh I just saw update&#55358;&#56688;


----------

